# Very discouraged Dad...wife has locked me out



## Daddy270 (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife and I have had some issues for a long time in our marriage. Mainly communication issues and sex issues. (She hated it.) We have coped through it and stayed together mainly because of our daughter. We went through counseling 10 years ago. We never had loud or violent agruments. Although I do have my fathers temper but never has it in anyway been directed toward my family.

Well recently its came out my wife wanted a seperation and I had to leave. Ive tried for 3 months to save our marriage. Attending counseling only for myself, (she wont go) and everything I could think of to prove I wanted to work it out. Each day I was there she seemed to be more angry. Recently her anger came forth and we got into a very loud argument. (first one in our marrige). We were both yelling and I told her to leave if she wanted a seperation. Neither one of us ever touched each other during this, but she called the neighbors, called her daddy, and threatend to call 911.

Well I wanted to talk to an attorney before leaving my home, but was unable to as I felt I should leave the next day so I took our RV to a campground. I went back to get some clothes and she has already changed the locks on our home which Im assuming she can not lock me out. Im going to a attorney asap.

Can any one give me some encouragement?


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like she is already detached. If she wants the separation, she should leave. My H told me a month ago that he wants a separation after 18 yrs of marriage. I'll be damned if I'm gonna leave the house. I keep bugging him to get out. He is out looking as I type this. Too much tension. We don't speak. 
She has no right to lock you out of your house. Do not hestitate to get an attorney. It sounds like she is being unreasonable. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Are you checking her emails/texts/fb? It's very likely she is having an emotional affair with someone.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Get the attorney working on it. Buy a var and carry it on you any time you are around her.

I suspect she has someone guiding her . An OM or divorced toxic friend?

Be careful, I bet she has taken you off accounts and cancelled CCs as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Daddy,

Her changing the locks is against the law.

Get some legal help.

The police can get you back in your house.


----------

